# Soundeinstellung nach Neustart immer auf mute

## PabloSancezz

Hallo Leute!

Obwohl es ähnliche Beiträge schon öfters gab hab ich leider noch keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden.

Habe die Alsa-Unterstützung in den Kernel compiliert, und generell funktioniert auch alles, allerdings sind nach dem Neustart des Systems alle Regler imm wieder auf 0 gesetzt, obwohl in der Konfigurationsdatei das Speichern der aktuellen Reglereinstellungen auf "true" gesetzt ist.

Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

alsasound-Initscript im Runlevel?

Das liest und speichert die Mixer-Einstellungen.

ChrisM

----------

## xraver

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ne, daran liegt es leider nicht. Alsasound steht schon im runlevel.

----------

## PabloSancezz

Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen dass ich Alsa nicht als Modul, sondern fest im Kernel eincompiliert habe?

----------

## big-birdy

Hi. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Woran es liegt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 

Du kannst folgendes machen: 

Stell die Lautstärkenregler so ein, wie du es möchtest. 

Speichere die Einstellungen mittels 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound save
```

Beim booten kannst du mit

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restore
```

 die Einstellungen wieder laden.

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## Jinidog

Ich hatte das Problem, dass beim Starten von KDE immer irgendwelche merkwürdigen Soundeinstellungen geladen wurden, die dazu führten, dass ich nix mehr hören konnte.

Wenn bei dir gar nichts mehr hilft, dann behilf dir mit einem Script, das über das Kommandozeilentool amixer die notwendigen Channels unmutet und das aus der /etc/conf.d/local.start aufgerufen wird oder im Autostartverzeichnis deines Desktops liegt.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hatte das Problem, dass beim Starten von KDE immer irgendwelche merkwürdigen Soundeinstellungen geladen wurden, die dazu führten, dass ich nix mehr hören konnte. 

 

Jupp, ich hab auch grad rausgefunden warum:

Wenn in kmix unter Settings -> Configure KMix -> [ ] Restore volumes on login gesetzt ist, dann stellt er die gespeicherten Mixereinstellungen bei jedem Start wieder her, auch wenn kmix selbst gar nicht startet bzw. im System-Tray erscheint.

Seltsamerweise stellt er aber nicht die Mixereinstellungen vom letzten Logout wieder her, sondern irgednwelche alten gespeicherten Einstellungen. Offenbar werden diese gespeicherten Einstellungen nur dann aktualisiert, wenn man kmix startet.

Ein ziemlich verwirrender Mist das ganze, ich hab einfach besagtes Häkchen bei den kmix-Einstellungen entfernt und plötzlich keinen Stress mehr.

----------

## PabloSancezz

@big-birdy: Hey, vielen Dank. Dein Work around hat funktioniert. Hab zwar auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden, worin das Problem überhaupt lag, aber wenigstens funktioniert`s jetzt. Danke nochmal für`s helfen!

Sancezz

----------

